# Pregnancy



## Kelly25 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi I am diabetic type 2 and me and my husband want a baby is there anyone else on the forum that is type 2 and had problems with pregnancy because I have heard that I need to talk to my doctor first but who else has Had a good pregnancy and not had complicated issues and what they have had to do into their pregnancy thanks


----------



## trophywench (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi Kelly!  We recently had a T2 member (who'd not had good experiences previously) have a very successful pregnancy with an utterly gorgeous little result!  The lady's name on here is merrymunky if you want to have a search - she doesn't have as much time to browse on here since her baby was born!

The NHS now gives wonderful advice and care to any diabetic ladies both before during and after pregnancy, and best to access that advice prior to trying to conceive, since it all goes a lot more smoothly if steps are taken to achieve a good HbA1c prior to conception and taking higher dose Folic acid tablets even before that
point, which are only available on prescription, not over the counter at a pharmacy like the lower dose ones are.

You'll be referred to a specialist team at your hospital and also get more scans than boring ordinary pregnant ladies do, to keep an up to date check on both of you, throughout.

Get that first GP appointment booked - and take it from there!  Good luck to both of you at present and hopefully, to ALL of you, soon!


----------



## Kelly25 (Jul 27, 2020)

How do I find her on here


----------



## Kelly25 (Jul 27, 2020)

Thank you still new to this


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes and there is a pregnancy forum which was beyond helpful for me when I was pregnant.
Good luck x


----------



## Kelly25 (Jul 27, 2020)

Okay I’m still new to this and it would be my first baby and I can’t find anyone on here


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 27, 2020)

I will move your thread into the forum section @Kelly25


----------



## Kelly25 (Jul 27, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 27, 2020)

This is the thread that @merrymunky started when pregnant again after the heartbreak of miscarriage 









						Pregnant again following 2 losses.
					

Hi all,  Well my joy at falling pregnant in August was short lived with the loss of our much wanted rainbow baby at 6 weeks.   I’m back and now approaching 5 weeks pregnant having fallen on the first cycle post miscarriage. It’s incredible really. Tried so hard for over ten years with nothing...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk


----------



## Kelly25 (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m so sorry to hear that


----------



## Kelly25 (Jul 27, 2020)

And also good luck


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 27, 2020)

You might also find this page on ‘how to prepare’ for a pregnancy with diabetes helpful






						Planning for a pregnancy when you have diabetes
					

Most women with diabetes have a healthy baby. But planning for pregnancy when you have diabetes is really important. Having diabetes means that you and your baby are more at risk of serious health complications during pregnancy and childbirth. The good news is that by planning ahead and getting...




					www.diabetes.org.uk
				




Which also has some case studies / experiences (though I think the mum has T1)


----------



## Kelly25 (Jul 27, 2020)

Thank you very helpful


----------



## trophywench (Jul 27, 2020)

Just wanted to ask Kelly, what was the result of your last HbA1c blood test?


----------



## Kelly25 (Jul 27, 2020)

I can’t remember to be honest why


----------



## trophywench (Jul 27, 2020)

Well - just wondered how much work you would have to do to get your A1c down to the recommended level prior to conceiving - accident happen of course so not everyone gets theirs down that low before conceiving - but the eventual outcome of the pregnancy is so much better if you do - that's all!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 28, 2020)

Have you spoke to your team about this?
That would be my first point of call.
And the Hb1ac level too


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 28, 2020)

Knowing your HbA1c is an important part of managing your diabetes and managing your diabetes is an important part of a successful pregnancy, so it sounds like you need to be a bit more proactive.
Coming here to the forum for advice demonstrates that you are keen to do that which is great, so hopefully, being pointed in the right direction will help you to achieve your goal. 
You might want to ring your GP surgery and ask for your most recent HbA1c reading as a start, so that you know where you are on the diabetes scale and therefore have an idea of how much work you need to do to get things as good as you can


----------



## merrymunky (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi Kelly,

Firstly I will say thank you to @trophywench for pointing you in the direction of my thread on my successful pregnancy.

It is entirely possible to have a successful pregnancy with no complications. After my first loss at 16 weeks pregnancy and a subsequent type 2 diabetes diagnosis (Which has been cited as the most likely reason for my loss as all other genetics testing came back clear and I had no idea I had been living with diabetes so it was uncontrolled which can play havoc on pregnancy as I found out) I had a further early miscarriage which I think was just one of those things as my levels at that point were fantastic and I was very fit. I did fall pregnant again very quickly and was fully monitored  throughout the pregnancy. The only complications I had were a few (and some very nasty) hypos as a result of being put on insulin for the duration of the pregnancy. They do not harm the baby but make you feel a bit rubbish.

Other than that and some usual and normal symptoms such as terribly painful hips and leg numbness I had a great pregnancy, no sickness, nothing! I was induced at 38 weeks and now have a beautiful 11 week old daughter as you’ve probably read about in my thread. Sorry if I’ve repeated info here you’ve already read in there.

Please feel free to ask any questions or just message me for some encouragement/to vent/anything you need.

If you are planning a pregnancy you need to make sure you are in the care of a consultant in pre pregnancy who can guide you through everything and ensure you are in the safest
place possible with your diabetes before felling pregnant. They recommend a hba1c of 48 or below as safest, I managed to get mine down from 75 on diagnosis of 47 when I fell pregnant (diagnosis in January last year and fell pregnant at the start of September)

I’ve just turned 40 years old too so it’s honestly so achievable! (My journey to parenthood was 11 years in all, my lost son was a miracle baby after ten years trying so we count ourselves as so blessed to be here now with a baby)

Good luck and please get in touch if you need me!


----------



## merrymunky (Jul 30, 2020)

Oh and here’s a couple of pictures of my cheeky girl, Eris!  I may be biased but she’s pretty cute by all accounts. Healthy little 11 week old as of right now!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 30, 2020)

merrymunky said:


> Oh and here’s a couple of pictures of my cheeky girl, Eris!  I may be biased but she’s pretty cute by all accounts. Healthy little 11 week old as of right now! View attachment 14927View attachment 14928View attachment 14929View attachment 14930View attachment 14931View attachment 14932View attachment 14933


She’s absolutely stunning! Just beautiful.
So lovely to see these photos.
Hope your doing well now, it’s hard having time for you as a new mummy. Just remember how important you are to her xx


----------

